# PAL Omnium, Lake County, Florida



## tx_newbie (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi. Does anyone have knowledge/experience with this race? 

It is a staged event (Crit, TT, RR) in June. Wondering about the race tempo, topography...really any information. I'm from Texas and will be in Florida on business, and then have a few days off. Since I'll be in Florida, I figured it might be nice to do a few out of state racing.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

No knowledge of the race but the topo is rolling hills to mostly flat out in Howey In The Hills ( yes that is the real name of the city). No big climbs or anything serious. Some pretty rough roads off sr-19 but SR-19 itself is smooth with nice bike lane.. I'm guessing average speeds of 25+ for the TT's.

Don't see a course layout so can't get specific for you but it's basically out in the country with little traffic (for a state road). Good luck!


----------



## tx_newbie (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi. Thanks for the info.

I figured the topo would be similar to East/Central Tx (rolling hills; flats;rough roads and chipseal), so it wouldn't be too different from my neck of the woods. Difficulty pulling up previous results/course layout for this race, so it's helpful to get any information on this race.

Thanks again.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

If the race includes Sugar Loaf, Grassy Lakes and Buck Hill the difficulty will increase.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The time trial seems to be on Dewey Robbins Road. A great surface and very quiet, even a bit of a shoulder. Very hilly for the area.

The road race seems to start on Howey Cross Road which is a connector between Buckhill and Sugarloaf. Expect some steep hills but nothing all that long. Sugarloaf is just one hard section although the surface ain't the best. Buckhill will take more out of you as there are several fairly good hills that are something more than rollers but less than climbs. Likely you will ride Buckhill in the big ring and Sugarloaf in the small.

Don't forget about the heat and humidity which are tough even for the locals.

Photo #1 Dewey Robbins

Photo #2 & 3 Buckhill

Photo #4 Somewhere around Sugarloaf.

Notice we are riding fixed......


----------



## tx_newbie (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you everyone for sharing information about the race and region. MB1, thank you for sharing the pics--they definitely give a visualization of the topography and what I'll face.

This should be interesting: A Houston native who occasionally rides in Austin, doing a race in Florida...Let's see what happens...


----------

